# Arsenal pronto a pagare la clausola Vardy



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2016)

Uno dei giocatori più importanti nel Leicester dei miracoli è pronto a partire. Destinazione Arsenal. Secondo la Gds, Wenger pagherà la clausola rescissoria di 38 mln di euro per l'attaccante inglese.


----------



## Heaven (4 Giugno 2016)

Per una volta che comprano un attaccante devono andare giusto a prendere Vardy dal Leicester?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2016)

Non credo lascerà il Leicester. Almeno credo. Chiunque lasci il Leicester quest'anno sarebbe proprio un uomo dal valore miserevole. Hanno vinto il campionato, ora sono in champion. Possono continuare ancora a fare la storia del calcio, soldi tanto ne prendono già a vagonate.

Sarebbe davvero mortificante veder andare via lui o Maherez, mi auguro restino.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non credo lascerà il Leicester. Almeno credo. Chiunque lasci il Leicester quest'anno sarebbe proprio un uomo dal valore miserevole. Hanno vinto il campionato, ora sono in champion. Possono continuare ancora a fare la storia del calcio, soldi tanto ne prendono già a vagonate.
> 
> Sarebbe davvero mortificante veder andare via lui o Maherez, mi auguro restino.



Il Leicester potrebbe voler vendere. 38 milioni sono tanti.. Devono lasciar perdere il cuore e reinvestire per rimanere al top.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Uno dei giocatori più importanti nel Leicester dei miracoli è pronto a partire. Destinazione Arsenal. Secondo la Gds, Wenger pagherà la clausola rescissoria di 38 mln di euro per l'attaccante inglese.



mah Vardy lo vedo uno che può far bene solo in un contesto come quello di Leicester, dove ha fiducia massima. Senza aver davanti la valigetta piena di quattrini è facile parlare, ma fossiin lui non andrei mai via da dov'è ora


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non credo lascerà il Leicester. Almeno credo. Chiunque lasci il Leicester quest'anno sarebbe proprio un uomo dal valore miserevole. Hanno vinto il campionato, ora sono in champion. Possono continuare ancora a fare la storia del calcio, soldi tanto ne prendono già a vagonate.
> 
> Sarebbe davvero mortificante veder andare via lui o Maherez, mi auguro restino.



Personalmente non ci vedrei nulla di male. In questo sport tutti i giocatori e gli allenatori normali (non miracolati come Balotelli) si impegnano al massimo, oltre che per professionalità e passione, anche per poter poi sfruttare i risultati ottenuti come "curriculum" in vista di un eventuale salto di qualità. Amore per la maglia e riconoscenza sono sicuramente doti ammirevoli, ma parliamo pur sempre di professionisti che non possono rinunciare tanto facilmente alle loro ambizioni. Ambizioni che a volte possono anche portare a fare scelte sbagliate, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2016)

Ce lo vedo alla grande l'Arsenal che non va manco in Europa con Vardy che non arriva in doppia cifra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Il Leicester potrebbe voler vendere. 38 milioni sono tanti.. Devono lasciar perdere il cuore e reinvestire per rimanere al top.



Con la vittoria della premier hanno fatto un botto di soldi, non hanno bisogno di vendere per reinvestire, quanto meno quest'anno. L'anno prossimo protrebbe essere diverso, ma quest'anno proprio no. Non possono andare via proprio ora dal Leicester, il prossimo anno potrei capire, ma questo proprio no.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Con la vittoria della premier hanno fatto un botto di soldi, non hanno bisogno di vendere per reinvestire, quanto meno quest'anno. L'anno prossimo protrebbe essere diverso, ma quest'anno proprio no. Non possono andare via proprio ora dal Leicester, il prossimo anno potrei capire, ma questo proprio no.



Non sono abbastanza perché il monte ingaggi crescerà. Tanti giocatori bussrrsnno alla porta per un rinnovo.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2016)

Io non lo prenderei mai. L'Arsenal ha bisogno di un centravanti che faccia la differenza e non credo sia Vardy.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2016)

*Vardy è dell'Arsenal. Domani farà le visite mediche. In 48 ore l'Arsenal si è assicurata il giocatore, ex, Leicester. Intanto la moglie dell'attaccante è stata bombardata di insulti su Twitter.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Vardy è dell'Arsenal. Domani farà le visite mediche. In 48 ore l'Arsenal si è assicurata il giocatore, ex, Leicester. Intanto la moglie dell'attaccante è stata bombardata di insulti su Twitter.*



E' ufficiale? No perché è una roba tristissima...


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Vardy è dell'Arsenal. Domani farà le visite mediche. In 48 ore l'Arsenal si è assicurata il giocatore, ex, Leicester. Intanto la moglie dell'attaccante è stata bombardata di insulti su Twitter.*



Gli insulti alla moglie sono vergognosi, ma lui si dimostra veramente un piccolissimo uomo. L'Arsenal non può offrirgli NULLA in più del Leicester, manco i soldi (pare che fossero disposti ad offrirgli più di Wenger per convincerlo a restare). Mi divertirò davvero tanto a vederlo fallire miseramente.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Vardy è dell'Arsenal. Domani farà le visite mediche. In 48 ore l'Arsenal si è assicurata il giocatore, ex, Leicester. Intanto la moglie dell'attaccante è stata bombardata di insulti su Twitter.*



purtroppo parlare da fuori è troppo facile...ma bisogna mettersi nei suoi panni...stagione irripetibile....ti offrono di andare cmq in un top team (so che non vincono ma per un giocatore cmq l'Arsenal è una metà ambita)...x quale motivo doveva rifiutare scusate???...magari un occasione così non gli ricapiterà più...onestamente sto con lui...poi ovvio da simpatizzante Leicester come tutti mi dispiace molto...


----------



## Dany20 (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Vardy è dell'Arsenal. Domani farà le visite mediche. In 48 ore l'Arsenal si è assicurata il giocatore, ex, Leicester. Intanto la moglie dell'attaccante è stata bombardata di insulti su Twitter.*


Peccato per i Foxes. Era diventato il beniamino dei tifosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2016)

per me rischia di essere un flop mica da ridere. 

p.s. ma quindi uno fra Sanchez e giroud fa le valigie ?


----------



## Hammer (4 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Vardy è dell'Arsenal. Domani farà le visite mediche. In 48 ore l'Arsenal si è assicurata il giocatore, ex, Leicester. Intanto la moglie dell'attaccante è stata bombardata di insulti su Twitter.*



Se l'Arsenal paga la clausola non si può fare niente


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2016)

Mah...capisco che alla sua età voglia fare un grande salto, ma andare all'Arsenal non ha molto senso. Dubito verrà ricoperto d'oro, e ha più probabilità di vincere restando a Leicester.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se l'Arsenal paga la clausola non si può fare niente



solo il giocatore potrebbe rifiutare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gli insulti alla moglie sono vergognosi, *ma lui si dimostra veramente un piccolissimo uomo. L'Arsenal non può offrirgli NULLA in più del Leicester, manco i soldi (pare che fossero disposti ad offrirgli più di Wenger per convincerlo a restare). Mi divertirò davvero tanto a vederlo fallire miseramente.*


Sono d'accordo. Sono veramente deluso, ormai il calcio è solo un misero show senza il minimo ideale sportivo. Di sport vero ormai c'è poco , se pure dopo una stagione pazzesca come questa, uno se ne va così, non c'è veramente rimasto più nulla. La vittoria del Leicester mi aveva fatto pensare che ancora qualcosa di buono potesse esserci, giocatori che lottano per qualcosa di impossibile e alla fine raggiungono un traguardo irrealizzabile. Davo per scontato sarebbero rimasti tutti almeno un altro anno per affrontare la champion league insieme, per vedere anche a cosa potesse ambire il Leicester nel futuro e invece nada... Pronti via, appena si può si molla subito la squadra che ti ha dato la gloria e le possibilità. Sono veramente disgustato.



Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> purtroppo parlare da fuori è troppo facile...ma bisogna mettersi nei suoi panni...stagione irripetibile....ti offrono di andare cmq in un top team (so che non vincono ma per un giocatore cmq l'Arsenal è una metà ambita)...x quale motivo doveva rifiutare scusate???...magari un occasione così non gli ricapiterà più...onestamente sto con lui...poi ovvio da simpatizzante Leicester come tutti mi dispiace molto...



Sti discorsi non li comprendo proprio. La realtà è evidente, non c'è bisogno di fare il difensore a priori. 

Il Leicester l'ha reso quello che è ora, è stata scritta letteralmente la storia del calcio inglese quest'anno e lui se ne va come nulla fosse, neanche avessero raggiunto una salvezza per sbaglio. Non avrei mai pensato se ne andasse proprio adesso. Avrei capito il prossimo anno, ma subito no. 
Il prossimo anno giocava in champion cavolo, tra l'altro come testa di serie, le probabilità di fare una buona coppa il leicester le ha tutte. Le possibilità per fare ancora la storia ci sono. Non ha fatto la stagione della vita non vincendo nulla, per poi partire alla ricerca di traguardi importanti, ha appena vinto uno scudetto e si giocherà dei trofei il prossimo anno il Leicester. 

Che occasione della vita avrà all'arsenal? Se farà il suo sarà uno qualunque, se flopperà non vedrà più il campo.Soldi li prende uguale. Al leicester sarebbe stato idolo indiscusso a vita, anche facendo schifo da qui in avanti. Aveva la possibilità di continuare un sogno anche in Europa. Come si può giustificare tutto questo?

Possibile siano spariti totalmente ideali? Sportivi e non? 





Hammer ha scritto:


> Se l'Arsenal paga la clausola non si può fare niente


L'Arsenal può pagare quel che vuole, se il giocatore non vuole andare via rimane e tanto basta per catalogare Vardy come un omunculo


----------



## The Ripper (4 Giugno 2016)

A 29 anni hai l'occasione di giocare in una squadra che rappresenta comunque una grande vetrina. Il Leicester non può bissare questa stagione e probabilmente non è nemmeno in grado di fare grossi investimenti per tutta una serie di motivi. E Vardy, così come gli altri, lo sapranno già, no?
Per cui non gli si può dire nulla.
Scelta un po' "alla Bacca"... Immaginate se il Sassuolo fosse andato in Champions .. Se fosse arrivata un'offerta a Magnanelli dall'Inter secondo voi non avrebbe dovuto accettare?
Una cosa è il progetto leicester, una cosa quello arsenal.

che poi wenger lo demolirà e tutti diranno che quest'anno aveva fatto la stagione della vita è un altro discorso.
l'errore non è lascire il leicester, ma *andare alla corte di wenger.*


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

Sembra sia stata davvero la moglie a spingere x un trasferimento a Londra, ma prendetela con le pinze, l'ho letto in un paio di forum... secondo il mio parere se così fosse sarebbe l'ennesimo scempio... seguendo però il calcio da molti anni so anche x certo che x quanto lei possa aver spinto a lui non fanno di certo schifo i soldi, quindi egoista lei ma mezzo uomo lui, ha dichiarato poche settimane fa che non lascerò Leicester quest'anno perché gli ha dato tantissimo ed ora invece.... uomo con le palle di un ramarro


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A 29 anni hai l'occasione di giocare in una squadra che rappresenta comunque una grande vetrina. Il Leicester non può bissare questa stagione e probabilmente non è nemmeno in grado di fare grossi investimenti per tutta una serie di motivi. E Vardy, così come gli altri, lo sapranno già, no?
> Per cui non gli si può dire nulla.
> Scelta un po' "alla Bacca"... Immaginate se il Sassuolo fosse andato in Champions .. Se fosse arrivata un'offerta a Magnanelli dall'Inter secondo voi non avrebbe dovuto accettare?
> Una cosa è il progetto leicester, una cosa quello arsenal.
> ...



Non sono d'accordo, è stato lui stesso a dire apertamente che sarebbe rimasto, se dici certe cose devi essere cosciente delle conseguenze, sopratutto x quei tifosi che ti hanno sostenuto turto l'anno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Giugno 2016)

Non contesto la scelta di lasciare il Leicester, ma:

- Vardy va nella squadra che di sicuro non vincerà nulla. Giusto andare a prendere soldi, ma forse avrebbe potuto aspettare una chiamata più importante in Inghilterra
- L'Arsenal non ha capito una mazza: in questi anni ha sempre peccato di personalità ed esperienza per vincere i campionati e si vanno a prendere un giocatore che ha fatto a 29 anni la stagione della vita in una squadra che ha fatto la stagione della vita.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Giugno 2016)

> Sti discorsi non li comprendo proprio. La realtà è evidente, non c'è bisogno di fare il difensore a priori.
> 
> Il Leicester l'ha reso quello che è ora, è stata scritta letteralmente la storia del calcio inglese quest'anno e lui se ne va come nulla fosse, neanche avessero raggiunto una salvezza per sbaglio. Non avrei mai pensato se ne andasse proprio adesso. Avrei capito il prossimo anno, ma subito no.
> Il prossimo anno giocava in champion cavolo, tra l'altro come testa di serie, le probabilità di fare una buona coppa il leicester le ha tutte. Le possibilità per fare ancora la storia ci sono. Non ha fatto la stagione della vita non vincendo nulla, per poi partire alla ricerca di traguardi importanti, ha appena vinto uno scudetto e si giocherà dei trofei il prossimo anno il Leicester.
> ...


io non difendo nulla di nulla...di cosa fa Vardy con tutto il rispetto non me ne frega una fava  ....ho solo detto che capisco la sua scelta....pure io se sono al Leicester e mi chiama l'Arsenal ci vado di corsa...soprattutto uno come Vardy che fino all'anno scorso lo conoscevano solo li...poi ormai nel calcio contano SOLO i soldi...scelte di vita come quelle di Totti sono rarissime...poi ognuno giustamente la pensa come vuole...io mi sono solo messo nei panni del giocatore e non lo biasimo....



> Il prossimo anno giocava in champion cavolo, tra l'altro come testa di serie, le probabilità di fare una buona coppa il leicester le ha tutte. Le possibilità per fare ancora la storia ci sono.


ammiro la tua fiducia  ...però onestamente i miracoli avvengono una volta e basta....l'anno prossimo la Premier sarà roba serissima...il Leicester non ha una singola chance di arrivare tra le prime....mio parere ovviamente


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Giugno 2016)

Per la squadra di Wenger credo sarebbe meglio Lukaku, alternativa Benzema.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2016)

Vardy fa bene ad andare perché ha la possibilità di monetizzare alla grande, da questo punto di vista è una scelta giustissima. Ho letto in giro 120.000 sterline la settimana, che farebbero più di 6 mln di euro all'anno.

Dal punto di vista tecnico, mi sembra che Vardy c'entri poco col calcio dell'Arsenal e in generale non è un attaccante su cui avrei investito soldi (molto meglio Kane allora)


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2016)

Comunque, Arsenal che con 81 milioni di euro si assicura Xhaka e Vardy... grande mercato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ce lo vedo alla grande l'Arsenal che non va manco in Europa con Vardy che non arriva in doppia cifra.


Mi quoto.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Giugno 2016)

sarà un flop al 120 %


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2016)

Bravò, va in una squadra per non vincere nulla. Almeno standotene un altro anno a Leicester (che comunque gli avrebbe garantito bei soldi) avevi di nuovo la possibilità di scrivere la storia facendo una bella CL.


----------



## Il Genio (5 Giugno 2016)

Sarebbe l'ennesimo acquisto inutile di Wenger.
Al contrario, al Leicester farebbero un affare


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2016)

Ha fatto benissimo ad andare, il fascino e il blasone dell'Arsenal sono straordinari, chissenefrega del Leicester.



PS: ancora? Cioè già han preso Giroud con una storia uguale, boh, non so se farà bene


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Giugno 2016)

Stanno per pagare anche la clausola di Mahrez     ...Wenger RIDICOLO


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente chi poteva essere il fesso che si andava a comprare 2 giocatori che hanno fatto la stagione della vita e che non ripeteranno mai ???? 
Wenger , il perdente dei perdenti .


----------



## Gekyn (6 Giugno 2016)

Certo che Wenger è più pericoloso di Galliani.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2016)

Mahrez può ancora crescere e diventare un buon giocatore, ma Vardy fuori dal contesto Leicester non farà più di 7,8 gol.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2016)

Godo tantissimo per i fanboy del Leicester, che fino a maggio della scorsa stagione non sapevano il colore della maglietta


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Godo tantissimo per i fanboy del Leicester, che fino a maggio della scorsa stagione non sapevano il colore della maglietta



ahahaha ora addirittura si disperano, come se fosse diventata la loro squadra del cuore, ridicoli


----------

